# Bareback pix!!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pix that I have just posted to death but I will do it again ;p

Dobe- 7yo BLM Mustang









This is a pic of us swimming in the middle of the lake. All done bareback of course.









This is my 4 yo Percheron stud John. This was taken on the 3rd day that he was ever rode.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are mine : ]

Flickr: Cloud's Mystique's stuff tagged with bareback


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Me and my sis in law's horse Mystique, and her on her percheron


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

here are some pics of me and banjo!
about to go over a jump









in the middle of going over a jump


















swimming in our dam









and our butts!!!! haha!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

the pics arnt that great cause the screan on the camera is broken so you just have to guess where you are! haha some of them turned out pretty good tho haha!


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehe, I love bareback riding. 

He's not my horse, but i get to ride him sometimes. Ignore my expression, it was really cold out! :lol: 











I had to use a bareback pad on him because his back bone is really painful to ride on.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Kai and I last month when the paddock was rather wet









































Ok flood over


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Bareback is certainly one of the best ways to go . Heres a few pics I've got from my bareback endeavours.

One of our horses for sale


















One of our past broodies









Our stud - Cool Water Tahmal, who was fat-as at the time this was taken


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Excuse my facial expressions


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

he was my baby
i miss you so much love!
Rest in peace:JIffers! march13 2009​


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss JIffers328 . He looks like he was a lovely boy .


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

What great pix everyone!!! 

Jiffers328, so sorry for your loss :-( He looks like he was really loved!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Great pics  I'm sorry for your loss of Jiffers


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

its okay
ive learned to smile about all the good times we had


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, what fun pictures everyone!

me & Jubilee:









and from winter:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I just LOVE the pics of you and Jubilee in the snow!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I just LOVE the pics of you and Jubilee in the snow!!!


Thanks Hoofprints!!  It was really fun!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

me and onyx!!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Love all the pics! To be honest I am to nervous for riding Sally Bareback. Shes so BIG!!!!! I admire you people! lol


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I admire you guys for cantering bareback. I'm still getting my balance and Thumper loves to go go go so I'm afraid he'll just take off with me lol. Oh well- I'll probably try it soon.

My first time bareback in over 5 years...









And just today...


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

me cantering bareback last year (last lesson at my old barn)
Please excuse my horrible eq! xD



















trotting:


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Me and Mark =]
One of our summer days bareback


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

cool pictures


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

great pictures everyone! i wish i had some of the days back at Equine Innovations. A group of us took the 4 horses into the indoor and took turns on all the horses and goofing around. i miss those days!

I will get some bareback pics of me and my boy soon!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wordstoasong said:


> great pictures everyone! i wish i had some of the days back at Equine Innovations. A group of us took the 4 horses into the indoor and took turns on all the horses and goofing around. *i miss those days*!


 Dont we all ? LOL


----------



## iloveabbie (Aug 8, 2009)

I learned bareback...it was scary on a very bumpy arabian....my first horse down below bravata she was the worst trotter! haha but i loved her to the day the barn fire struck. So people who havent tried bareback try it dont be scared yes you will fall but you will laugh and get back up!




my horse bravata (rest in peace baby)








Abbie my new baby


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Dash:









Lena:


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh that is so sad to have lost a horse in a barn fire. so scary. sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Billie and I


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow great pics everybody!!  GoingNowhere, Billie is gorgeous!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Wow great pics everybody!!  GoingNowhere, Billie is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

So sorry for your lose 
Here are mine first Crystal








Thats my first ride on her in 6 months she has a crack in her hoof Shoes are a great thing

And now angel:


----------

